# Improvement to spiral flex hose connections.



## PBthecat (Jan 18, 2010)

I am making some mods in my shop dust collection and came across this idea

http://www.novaflex.com/productcart/pc/viewPrd.asp?idproduct=884&idcategory=42

This bridge clamp is better than using a standard band clamp and is easy to make yourself. Just take a band clamp apart and bend as shown.


----------



## bobkberg (Dec 26, 2009)

At the moment, I'm using the plastic spiral tubing, and I've found that if I soften the intended "outer" end with a heat gun, that I can "screw" two sections of this together along the tubing's spiral.

Bob


----------



## stevepeterson (Dec 17, 2009)

I make my own also. The spiral pipe I got from Woodcraft has a left handed twist and most bridge clamps are for right handed pipe. I think Lee Valley has both left and right, but they are pricey.

I just buy standard pipe clamps about 1" larger than the pipe diameter to account for the 2 bends. They work great. It only takes about a minute to bend them and they are about half the price as the pre-bent ones.


----------

